# Kentucky



## Lollygagger (May 20, 2009)

I'm looking for a support group in Kentucky.


----------



## Firefly9 (May 4, 2009)

Where are you?
I'm in Bowling Green, and I haven't found one yet.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

there's none where I live. But I'm sure I'm the only person in this **** hole that even knows what SA is.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

The nearest one may be in Cincinnati.


----------



## Lollygagger (May 20, 2009)

Firefly9 said:


> Where are you?


I'm in Elizabethtown.


----------



## Lollygagger (May 20, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> there's none where I live. But I'm sure I'm the only person in this **** hole that even knows what SA is.


Do you live in a small town?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

We have a Cincinnati meetup started on meetup.com. I wish y'all were closer so it'd be more convenient for you.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

srschirm said:


> We have a Cincinnati meetup started on meetup.com. I wish y'all were closer so it'd be more convenient for you.


I wish they had one in Louisville.


----------



## Lollygagger (May 20, 2009)

srschirm said:


> We have a Cincinnati meetup started on meetup.com. I wish y'all were closer so it'd be more convenient for you.


Are there very many people?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

srschirm said:


> We have a Cincinnati meetup started on meetup.com. I wish y'all were closer so it'd be more convenient for you.


Why didn't anybody invite me?


----------



## Oliver89 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think Louisville has enough people to make their own support group. Let me know if anyone is interested...


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm in Richmond... still kinda far away, sadly. Wish there were more support groups around here, especially considering I live fairly close to UK. (HUGE College...)


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm near Cincinnati! Maybe I should join the meet up group! 
What is it called?


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Oliver89 said:


> I think Louisville has enough people to make their own support group. Let me know if anyone is interested...


I live in Louisville so I'm interested.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I am as well, and will be in Louisville until mid-January if you guys want to meet up. That's assuming my flights are canceled due to the snow!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I've put up Cincinnati before and nobody replied.

I live in Cincinnati. I don't know where to meet up or whatever. But I bet a group of us could figure something out. Nothing wrong with support groups. imo


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

solasum said:


> I am as well, and will be in Louisville until mid-January if you guys want to meet up. That's assuming my flights are canceled due to the snow!


I could meet at some point, if a huge group of us can't meet up then maybe a couple of us could, I'm so willing.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I am too. We would have to find a place to meet up though. Like a mall or something, or coffee shop? Idk, somethin.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

I was thinking a coffee shop, idk, maybe the starbucks that's in the Barnes & Nobles bookstore in the summit?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, the one in Barnes and Noble seems cozy. Would it be better for you guys after New Years?


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

after new years would be better for me~ date and time? Weekends are always good? Maybe saturday? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

After new years is coo. I'll keep checkin into tha thread.


----------

